# ~1895 Templar-back on the road~



## okozzy (Sep 23, 2012)

It seems the longer I stay in this hobby the earlier and earlier my bicycle taste becomes, I guess the logical progression will be a high-wheel bike.
I've been searching for one of these old bikes (up-slopping top tube) for a long time; once I saw one I new I had to find one. 

This bike is a 1893-1895 Templar bicycle and that's all I know about the bike, I came to that conclusion by looking at photos in "Old Spokes Home" Museum webpage. It would be great if someone here had more info. on the bike.  

*SHE IS A BEAUTY *and a smooth rider to boot, Let me know what you think!


----------



## okozzy (Sep 23, 2012)

*more pics*

more pictures.......


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 23, 2012)

Now that is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great restoration!!!!!!!


----------



## Wcben (Sep 23, 2012)

What a beauty!!  Enjoy her, it's very cool that you ride it!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2012)

Really sweet!!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 24, 2012)

very cool bike!..............i have a couple sets of those hard tires myself..........maybe you got a soft set but what i came to realize is mounting those tires was only a good way to destroy a bike,mine feel like stones mounted to rims,theres no give and all the vibration and heaven forbid sidewalk cracks thunder thru the bike then to me................now the 2 bikes i mounted those "rocks" to are only good for display............i rode one at a swapmeet and felt bad about all the damage the vibration was likely causing............at one point i said to my buddy as we were riding around "hey chum,do i look good?" hey replied "yeah the bike looks good" i said "good cause im definitely earning it!"


----------



## miller32 (Sep 24, 2012)

That is one beautiful bike!!!


----------



## okozzy (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lucky?*

Hey Hugheseum
Maybe I just got lucky, even though they're solid rubber, they are very smooth..... I was surprised to say the least, in testing before installing; I dropped the wheel to the ground from about 5 inches up and the tires would actually get a few bounces before staying on the ground. 

Did you buy them used or new?, I got these from Memorylane.



thehugheseum said:


> very cool bike!..............i have a couple sets of those hard tires myself..........maybe you got a soft set but what i came to realize is mounting those tires was only a good way to destroy a bike,mine feel like stones mounted to rims,theres no give and all the vibration and heaven forbid sidewalk cracks thunder thru the bike then to me................now the 2 bikes i mounted those "rocks" to are only good for display............i rode one at a swapmeet and felt bad about all the damage the vibration was likely causing............at one point i said to my buddy as we were riding around "hey chum,do i look good?" hey replied "yeah the bike looks good" i said "good cause im definitely earning it!"


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 24, 2012)

same ones..........i have never seen a light or soft set,you must have gotten lucky or something...........be careful,im told if you try to ride bikes with these "tires" mounted they are known to split where they are glued together..........sounds painful.............its too bad nobody makes a proper replica tire for these bikes


----------



## bricycle (Sep 24, 2012)

If thou ever to growest tired of thy ride, please contact me for I hath growest fond unto thy cycle. bri.


----------



## okozzy (Sep 24, 2012)

*Light?, NOT*

These tires are not light weight by any means, they are way heavy, but the ride is smooooth; maybe it has more to do with the bike..... the bike is massive, the spokes are almost 1/8" thick.



thehugheseum said:


> same ones..........i have never seen a light or soft set,you must have gotten lucky or something...........be careful,im told if you try to ride bikes with these "tires" mounted they are known to split where they are glued together..........sounds painful.............its too bad nobody makes a proper replica tire for these bikes


----------



## okozzy (Sep 24, 2012)

*English*

Hmmmm.... English please?

But seriously though, you have to stand in person next to this bike to appreciate how MASSIVE it is; the spokes are almost 1/8" thick, the front sprocket is 3/8" thick, the chain is 5/8" thick, the rear facing drop outs (rear axle) is 7" wide, did I mentioned that is massive?

I am surprised as to how well these bikes were made, the ride is super smooth, the seating position is a super comfortable neutral position and really easy on my bad knee.... you get a full leg extension on this thing unlike all my other prewar bikes. Also, the way the seat is designed, it acts as a very comfortable springy hammock. 

So yes, I guess I like this bike.



bricycle said:


> If thou ever to growest tired of thy ride, please contact me for I hath growest fond unto thy cycle. bri.


----------



## okozzy (Sep 25, 2012)

*Found some tires for ya*

Hugheseum,
Found some tires for you on ebay, now please.... not all jump at once.:eek:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271067978533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



thehugheseum said:


> very cool bike!..............i have a couple sets of those hard tires myself..........maybe you got a soft set but what i came to realize is mounting those tires was only a good way to destroy a bike,mine feel like stones mounted to rims,theres no give and all the vibration and heaven forbid sidewalk cracks thunder thru the bike then to me................now the 2 bikes i mounted those "rocks" to are only good for display............i rode one at a swapmeet and felt bad about all the damage the vibration was likely causing............at one point i said to my buddy as we were riding around "hey chum,do i look good?" hey replied "yeah the bike looks good" i said "good cause im definitely earning it!"


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 25, 2012)

now those are probably very good tires!...............if i could swing the costs though i wouldnt waste them on a stupid bicycle.......sorry,those would be the beginning of an e.r thomas kit build


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 26, 2012)

I would ride this bike no matter what. Did this model come with the optional bracket to hang it on the wall? If not this may have been the more common model designed to be sat on and ridden. Despite being common in production, ridable bicycles are disappearing. Good thing you found one before they disappear into dark rooms or museums


----------

